# Host Sept. plant meeting.



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We need a host for the September plant meeting. Anyone up for the task? If not a host - do you have an idea for a meeting?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm going to throw a suggestion out. How about having the meeting at Fish Gallery. I've talked with them before and the said they would love for use to have a meeting at their place. They would even let us demo a tank. Maybe someone could demo a radical technique?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I like the ideal of the fish gallery, and we could set up a small planted tank, or maybe we could work something out with trip,Chris/Julie or tom etc etc and it could be a story time with the kids, then us as a club could show the kids how to setup a PLANTED aquarium.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Fish Gallery as a meeting spot is a good idea.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

September is 1/2 over. Should we be thinking about October for this? Not sure about the kids idea though.

How big a demo tank are we talking? Maybe we could do something with shrimp and nano fish. Would they be willing to get some Nano fish in that could reside with shrimp? That would be kind of unique to fish stores. Here's a link that talks about some neat nano fish. There are some pretty small fish on all 4 pages.

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/kb.php?t=ps&s=boraras&p=2


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm not sure, we would have to talk to tom about this.. is any ones house free for a get together? oct. it would be fun to get together for halloween. also tex gal did you get your car fixed. i sent you a pm, I'm trying to get the light back to you.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Who needs to contact Fish Gallery to make this possible?

@Texgal: I like the idea of nano/pico tank!! Fauna: Poecilia wingei (endlers) Flora: Hemianthus callitrichoides(Dwarf Baby Tears), Sagittaria subulata (Dwarf Sagittaria), Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae (Micro Sword).

Anybody got any other plant suggestions?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

crypttocoryne "lutea" anbuis nana. we going for a low light low tech, or high tech got to trim every day tank? 

oh and Robert Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae (Micro Sword). that's a miss named for micro sword. that's the name of a plant like micro sword but found in new zenland(spelling?) true micro sword is from brail.(amazon).


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Endlers aren't really nano fish unless it's a bigger tank. The females get as guppy females. I guess it depends on how big a tank they give us. 

I'll give them a call. I think we're talking October unless you guys want to just meet over there. The store would need time to order fish, get a tank and plants, etc.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Y'all need to get on it, I'm itchin' for a meeting. Sounds like a cool idea to go to fish gallery. They always have tons of plants, just ask when they are cutting their big tank if we can go scape it, or that cool HQI pendant cube. I love those. They have all that ADA equipment too that they sometimes get and sometimes don't.

Long story short to update about my progress on my tanks, they look like absolute crap. It's a long process getting all this stuff back to normal and downsizing to match my time requirements. Poor fishes. :/ 

Anyone want some marmokrebs? I have a ton of babies now. Not for planted tanks by the way but good feed for large fish.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I think moving it to October is the best choice. If we get close to the end of October, what about throwing in a costume contest into the party. How about the rule that it has to be on the theme of water, sea, fish, or pirates. An yes, Aquaman does fit the theme even though he is not much of a super hero. LOL!


----------



## jansley817 (Sep 14, 2010)

I am new here, but I have a classroom yall can use if you want. How many people normally attend the meetings? We can hold 15-20 comfortably, but can get up to 30.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jansley817 said:


> I am new here, but I have a classroom yall can use if you want. How many people normally attend the meetings? We can hold 15-20 comfortably, but can get up to 30.


HI is your name John, i think I told you about apc on aquarium forum.

it depends on the people. so you are a teacher? my mom just retired from teaching.
what do you teach? any questions just ask.


----------



## jansley817 (Sep 14, 2010)

That's me. Thank you for directing me here. We teach plumbing related courses.thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jansley817 said:


> That's me. Thank you for directing me here. We teach plumbing related courses.thanks for the recommendation.


that's cool, and you're very welcome... you will learn a lot of useful info.


----------



## ocelli (Sep 11, 2010)

I recently signed up and have been watching this thread closely for a meeting.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

ocelli said:


> I recently signed up and have been watching this thread closely for a meeting.


HI welcome to aquatic plant central and the dfwapc club. you should introduce your self .
are you new plants, how big is your tank, what plants do you have.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

anyone for a trip to Houston, just got this on FB.


me--- makes me want to make a trip down to houston, I'm not to far up here in dallas... maybe us dfwapc people could make a big road trip.


Aquarium Design Group You guys at DFWAPC would certainly be welcome - I would recommend waiting just a few months until the store is finished!


----------

